# Zhuji ?



## orca01 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi , 

I'm considering a job in Zhuji starting Sept. Would appreciate any tips or info on what its like to live there and what can be done on days off etc.. 
thanks a ton !


----------



## endtagster (Aug 20, 2015)

In which province?


----------

